# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Endesa y la Confederación del Ebro se enzarzan por 12 plantas hidroeléctricas

## NoRegistrado

> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro ha emitido una resolución en la que obliga a Endesa a entregarle el 25% de la producción eléctrica de 12 centrales desarrolladas por el antiguo Instituto Nacional de Industria (INI).
> 
> 
> La Confederación se apoya en un concepto en desuso, la energía reservada al Estado, incluido en algunas concesiones hidroeléctricas. En este caso, los saltos afectados pertenecieron a la desaparecida Empresa Nacional Hidroeléctrica del Ribagorzana (ENHER), los cuales ahora están en manos de Endesa, Iberdrola, Acciona e Hidro-Nitro (Grupo Ferroatlántica).
> 
> Un decreto de 1921 estableció que una parte de la producción de las centrales hidroeléctricas quedaba reservada al Estado por el aprovechamiento del bien público del agua. Esta energía se usaba para dar tarifas más bajas a los pueblos afectados por los pantanos, al ejército, a la antigua Renfe, etc. 
> 
> La medida tomó importancia real cuando el segundo Gobierno franquista creó el INI, "ante el convencimiento de la insuficiencia de la iniciativa privada y del mercado para promover una rápida industrialización". Eran tiempos de posguerra y autarquía, en los que se buscaba una España autosuficiente y se otorgó preeminencia al Estado en la actividad industrial y la energética.
> 
> ...


Interesante el lío que se traen, a ver qué sale de todo esto.
Como siempre, en todo lo relacionado con el Tajo, de primos tontos, renunciando a la energía reservada por el desvío.

http://diario.eleconomista.es/i/270409?token=

Saludos. Miguel

----------

